# have I got a motor for you



## Tmore321 (May 11, 2016)

If you want this motor, simply take it. It uses no bearings and all of the gears need to be magnetic, it works based on the same principles as a monorail. if you can figure it out its yours. 


you power it by sending a 60hz sine wave out from a radio and then building many hundreds of tiny radio recievers(based on foxhole radios if you can) and instead of listening to the radio, you wire them together and get more voltage out of the circuit than you put in. 

I have mine as being a three to six phase motor to get smaller steps and more torque out of the engine itself, but you have to power the electromagnets wirelessly. 

you use a central permanent magnet and spin it with electromagnets, and then you weld a long cylindrical magnet onto that and spin a gear consisting of strong permanent magnets. 

it gives you more torque


if you build it, post detailed documents and tutorials on how you build it so that everyone can build them.
I am working on building myself Tourbus basically(all wooden) but I am attemting to make an analog circuit capable of reproducing google maps and capable of forecasting weather and ice
and I need to make a few more chemicals( chemical magnets, chemical radio receivers etcetera)

but the analog computer if i got it right, will actually be self aware, and it will drive a cnc machine, be able to auto pilot the car, forecast the weather and the surf( i love surfing) and have a recording studio all built in 

but I am giving the motor away because it is seriously an epic motor, and you can run it off of like a 12V battery, but I am trying to and making some progress in creating a chemical that emits an electric field instead of a magnetic field for many years. 

if you want more details ask for them below and I will be able to walk you through the build. 

but I need to learn how to build tires and stuff like that and airbags and shit. 

do not attatch the permanent magnet in the center of the motor to anything. simply let it levitate in a magnetic field, then you have a motor. 

and since the gears are magnetic, you can increase torque by simply putting really strong magnets on the gear, but youll have to troubleshoot a little bit on that. 

but yeah post tutorials and document every single step of the process so that everyone can build this stuff. 

have fun and happy hacking


----------



## Tmore321 (May 11, 2016)

oh yeah for extra fun, build the whole motor in an analog circuit and use only passive components.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

..........looking for my foil hat !......


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Tmore321 said:


> ... analog circuit capable of reproducing google maps and capable of forecasting weather and ice
> ...
> but the analog computer if i got it right, will actually be self aware, and it will drive a cnc machine, be able to auto pilot the car, forecast the weather and the surf( i love surfing) and have a recording studio all built in
> ...
> but I need to learn how to build tires and stuff like that and airbags and shit.


ROFL this is hilarious! Good troll, guy.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Tmore321 said:


> you wire them together and get more voltage out of the circuit than you put in.


This question is for Tmore only.

So that is interesting, do you mean to say there is more power coming out of the circuit than is going in?


----------



## evforme? (Jul 23, 2015)

This is obviously ground breaking stuff, I would be willing to fund, at least in part, your build. If you could send me your personal banking information and the modest 2500$ fee I require to liquidate some personal assets we can get started.


----------

